
Samsung Kills Headphone Jack in Latest Smartphone After Years of Mocking Apple - Varcht
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/12/10/samsung-removes-headphone-jack-galaxy-a8s/
======
Roboprog
So, they’re both wrong? (Samsung and Apple)

I like headphones

And enough edges to hold the thing without pressing on the screen. Having dead
spots at the edges of the screen is not a solution.

~~~
berbec
You'll have to pry my LG G6 from my cold, dead hands....

Unless you trade it for a G7

------
kennu
Same mocking occurs every time Apple removes a soon-to-be-obsolete piece of
hardware (serial/parallel ports, disk drives, CD drives, USB2/3 ports, etc).
So far I think the only big mistake they've made is removing the Esc key.

~~~
reddit_clone
Indeed I can't imagine the collective pain of all the VI users.

I have BT external keyboards both at work and at home. Never use the MBP
keyboard.

~~~
taborj
You can use CTRL [ in vi to do the same function as the ESC key.

~~~
reddit_clone
Oh good to know. I am not really a Vi user. Even as an Emacs user, I feel the
loss of physical ESC key acutely.

Anything that makes you look down on keyboard is sub optimal.

------
cdumler
Personally, I'm quite happy that the headphone jack is gone. It was the number
one flaw is most of my phones. Either, the jack would get loose and start to
crackle or I would get a spark of static electricity that would blow out
headphones. AirPods have been amazing. No cords, no static electricity, and I
can easily jump between all of my devices. If I really need a photo jack, I
can use the dongle. Best part? If the dongle fries from static electricity,
it's a $9 part.

------
jeromebaek
Clickbait title. It's a budget phone, the A line, not the flagship S or Note
line. They are probably testing out the feasibility of no headphone jack.

~~~
blackstrips
Why would they need to test that? Apple has already done it for them.

~~~
philistine
Exactly. Samsung's strategy is to turn the headphone jack into a premium
feature by removing it from the cheaper phones. It's not a test, it's a
marketing tactic.

------
moretai
Is there a conclusive opinion on the negative effect that bluetooth signals
have on our bodies or is it just conspiracy talk?

~~~
h1d
Where did you read about it?

------
just_myles
Imagine how much real estate they get after removing it, right?

